# Magic Lantern v2.3



## sparda79 (Jul 26, 2012)

For now, v2.3 is only available to supporters who are willing to put up $10 or more, but if you’re willing to wait (and you trust the hype), you’ll be able to download it free on August 13th.

http://www.magiclantern.fm/releasenotes


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 26, 2012)

They've upped the game, I can wait until after 13th, gives early adopters time to test it.

If the GUI is better than of old then it may be enough to get me using it.


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 26, 2012)

Does it support the 5D3 or 650D yet? It says the following:

We are committed to improving the user experience and extending the software to new camera models as they become available, such as the new 5D Mark III and 650D / T4i; but we need your help.

Does this mean they are not supported yet but on the roadmap?


----------



## cliffwang (Jul 26, 2012)

sparda79 said:


> For now, v2.3 is only available to supporters who are willing to put up $10 or more, but if you’re willing to wait (and you trust the hype), you’ll be able to download it free on August 13th.
> 
> http://www.magiclantern.fm/releasenotes



I just cannot wait. I already supported ML when I saw the new release this noon. I will try it ASAP after I arrive home later. So excited!


----------



## syder (Jul 27, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Does it support the 5D3 or 650D yet? It says the following:
> 
> We are committed to improving the user experience and extending the software to new camera models as they become available, such as the new 5D Mark III and 650D / T4i; but we need your help.
> 
> Does this mean they are not supported yet but on the roadmap?



That's pretty much it... Both are in development, but ML is a small team with virtually no budget so expect to wait a few months for either... But donations to them help fund their efforts...


----------



## AG (Jul 27, 2012)

I paid the $10 (its a good cause) and for the first time i'm actually prepared to use Magic Lantern full time on my 60D in production.

The interface is super smooth now. The fact that you can now just press the info button to switch to custom framing profiles instead of always on or always off is a godsend for someone that likes to use their camera for stills AND video, not one or the other.

The whole process took under 20 mins to update my camera, turn on the display options i wanted (levels, peaking, zebras etc), test shoot and then update my 5 other SD cards.

If you have tried any of the RC's before and they were flakey this version will not disappoint. 

Not working on the 650D, 5D3 or 1DX as of yet but they are working on it. 
Anyone wanting to try it, just pay the $10 its worth every penny. 

Side note, if the 1DX and 1DC are the same camera but different firmwares imagine what these guys could do in a few months. 4K video from a 1DX, we can only hope.


----------



## JasonATL (Jul 27, 2012)

AG said:


> Anyone wanting to try it, just pay the $10 its worth every penny.



I don't begrudge anyone that doesn't pay or chooses to pay the least amount. I just wanted to put in a word for the ML folks to encourage people to donate and to consider donating more than the minimum.

The more support they get, the more features and support we as a community of Canon users get.

I'll add that, unlike "free" sites that we use on the web or apps that we use on our smartphones, there is no ad support model that ML can rely on (and they certainly aren't getting support from Canon). 

I e-mailed one of the external recording device companies recently to encourage them to "donate" a 5D3 to the ML team - making the argument that their sales would likely increase dramatically if ML could hack a clean HDMI out for the 5D3 (I know I'd buy the external recorder). Their response was effectively, "Gee, we'd really like to, but we can't support something would need to be installed on a camera when it isn't officially sanctioned by Canon." Fair enough. Just goes to show that ML really needs us to support it and not just by using it.

In short, the generosity of ML users is needed to keep the ML ball rolling.


----------



## cliffwang (Jul 27, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> I don't begrudge anyone that doesn't pay or chooses to pay the least amount. I just wanted to put in a word for the ML folks to encourage people to donate and to consider donating more than the minimum.
> 
> The more support they get, the more features and support we as a community of Canon users get.



+1
ML folks did a great job for us. I donated to ML not only because but also I want to show I am thankful.


----------

